

Show HN: Food solved. Weekly meals delivered. YC Fellow applicant. Beyourmax.com - somid3
http://www.beyourmax.com

======
smt88
Feedback:

1\. Green buttons convert far better than other colors. Make the call-to-
action button ("Start Today") green.

2\. "Start Today" isn't what I wanted to click. Not sure what I would prefer.
I'd strongly suggest doing some A/B testing with other words on the button,
like "Order Now", "Sign Up Today", etc. "Get Started" would also be better
because "Start Today" sounds like it means I'll get food today.

3\. You need a "Pricing" page and link in your navigation.

4\. You need to have your company's phone number above the fold. It makes you
look more trustworthy. It can be an answering service or automated voicemail
thing, but it should be there.

5\. "How" is not a very clear abbreviation for "How It Works" (to me anyway)

6\. It is not at all clear if this is a local or national service. Do I have
to be in a certain city to get the meals?

Good luck!

~~~
somid3
Great feedback, thanks for taking the time. Will A/B test your suggestion. Can
we email you sometime after your suggestions have been put into action?

~~~
smt88
Of course, although I'm a full-stack developer rather than a true HCI/UX
expert. I'll send an email to happy@beyourmax.com with my contact info.

------
detaro
6 comments, 3 of which are first posts of users exclaiming how great it is?

EDIT: To add something about the site: seems interesting and like something I
might use occasionally. The fact that you are bay area only is to be expected,
but should be more prominent to see (if you just look at the front page and
then click "Start today" you get to the page for entering billing information,
delivery address etc without getting that info)

~~~
somid3
We were so excited about the fellow ship application that we asked our
customers to join in. A lot of them are in tech but they didn't have a hn
account.

~~~
benologist
FYI getting everyone you know to post comments and votes gets submissions
flagged into oblivion where nobody else sees them, unless it happens
automatically via spam prevention filters:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

    
    
        Can I ask people to upvote my submission?
    
        No. Users should vote for a story because it's 
        intellectually interesting, not because someone is 
        promoting it.
    
        When the software detects a voting ring, it penalizes the 
        post. Accounts that vote like this eventually get their 
        votes ignored.
    

Also worth nothing is the votes-to-comments ratio, if you reply to everything
you will trigger a penalty designed to minimize contentious issues which
occurs when more comments than votes happen.

You might like to try resubmitting without orchestrating any activity as this
submission's been penalized and is no longer well positioned in 'show' or
anywhere else.

------
brnlsl
Prices look pretty good reasonable what you get, if the food is as good as it
looks in the pictures.

Does the menu change weekly? What do I need to do to prepare the food? Just
toss it in a microwave or do I need a kitchen?

~~~
somid3
Menu changes weekly. No need to prepare. We're all busy so you heat in
microwave, pan or oven. Yep.

Meals are same as photos. Because our ops are so lean we can invest almost
1.5X to 2X in ingredients compared to a restaurant for the same price. Which
is why we can offer organic ingredients as well.

------
somid3
We are giving $20 to all HN users -- use coupon code: HNFGOFF

Thanks for the fellowship program for allowing us to apply.

------
tmaly
Hey, just a heads up, I just looked at the site on my phone. Unfortunately, I
only have one bar in my office. The load time is painful.

~~~
somid3
Good point, how does it load on your work laptop?

~~~
tmaly
its fine on a desktop/laptop but I do most of my browsing while commuting to
work. I even order my lunch on seamless on the phone

------
danvesma
looks fantastic - if I didn't have a big family to feed and live thousands of
miles away. One thing though; having your prices front and centre would be a
lot better. The prices are really good, but I was getting nervous that it
would be twice that amount before I eventually got to the menu page.

------
somid3
we really want hn users to try our food. since we deliver 3-5 days worth of
meals our operations are super lean and streamlined. If you email us and
mention hn we can set you up with a $50 off discount code for your first
order. We are also one of the few all organic providers in the bay area.

------
forbiscuit
Do you deliver hot foods, too?

~~~
somid3
no, we focus on sending all your meals for 3-5 days at once. if its cold you
pay no sales tax, so its cheaper for consumers.

------
justmeames
I have ordered from here several times and loved all my meals. The deliveries
always arrive on time. Their prices are incredibly reasonable for the quality
of food you get.

------
oliverox
Tried it. Food is awesome!

------
badiazad
I'm excited to try this. have been looking for prepared food that focuses on
my dietary goals (and tastes great) for a long time

